
1Password 4.2 for iOS gets huge update to browser, sharing features - shawndumas
http://blog.agilebits.com/2013/05/13/1password-4-2-for-ios-gets-huge-update-to-browser-sharing-features/
======
Donovan
I've been shopping for a password keeper with Google Drive sync support. Does
1Password have that? Would anyone recommend any other software over 1Password?

~~~
junto
You can store the key chain anywhere on disk, so you could store that in your
Google Drive sync folder. The only different to Dropbox, is that 1Password
automatically appears to scan for the key chain in your Dropbox folder. With
IOS support though, I don't think that the location is configurable.

